# WTF, and I am not talking TKD!



## granfire (Dec 15, 2012)

I let somebody use my computer to look something up...now I am having a huge problem: When I have Firefox open, the top inch of the screen, below the toolbar is virtually dead. I cannot click on anything, but it's fine below. That means, when I log out of MT, I cannot log in, I have to find a thread to reply to which opens the screen to log in. On FB I cannot click on my notification.... I can't scroll down by clicking on the thingy, or scroll up by clicking on the up arrow at the top. Scrolling with the center mouse button is fine, once I get an inch or two down, the thingey works fine, too.  I ran anti virus scan, deleted a few wayward programs, used system restore....deleted cookies....and yet... I even reset my no-script add-on.   Ideas?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 15, 2012)

Hmm....  Im stumped.


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 15, 2012)

All i can think of is, check your screen dimensions and such. They could have mucked up how big your computer thinks its screen is, so it doesnt think that area is actually on your monitor, but it renders it anyway by 'stretching' the image over it. Also reset your monitor.

Oh, and NEVER GIVE YOUR COMPUTER TO ANYONE without supervision


----------



## granfire (Dec 15, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> All i can think of is, check your screen dimensions and such. They could have mucked up how big your computer thinks its screen is, so it doesnt think that area is actually on your monitor, but it renders it anyway by 'stretching' the image over it. Also reset your monitor.  Oh, and NEVER GIVE YOUR COMPUTER TO ANYONE without supervision


  I know...but the kid was fixing his mom's car and needed the manual....  the strange thing is, it's only the inch or so below the firefox toolbar....


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 15, 2012)

granfire said:


> I know...but the kid was fixing his mom's car and needed the manual....  the strange thing is, it's only the inch or so below the firefox toolbar....


Reset. EVERYTHING! No, seriously, im stumped too.


----------



## granfire (Dec 15, 2012)

how can I safe my favorites on firefox? I dare say I uninstall it and reload.....that's about the only thing I can think of....


----------



## granfire (Dec 15, 2012)

seems to be a firefox issue... aside from the damn script that hides links in plain text, and the popups I have not seen in years...Chrome is working fine (oh,k and I do hate the layout...)

I need to safe/transfer my firefos favorite/bookmarks!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2012)

Won't Chrome import them? Then you can import them back when you reinstall FF?


----------



## granfire (Dec 16, 2012)

arnisador said:


> Won't Chrome import them? Then you can import them back when you reinstall FF?


  I can't find the chrome favortie list - heck, I can only find the firefox one when I ahve it open...   eh...oh well, I have time...


----------



## rlobrecht (Dec 16, 2012)

This is on a Mac, but it should be close if you're on Windows.

In Chrome, there's a button on the right hand side of the tool bar with three horizontal buttons.  Click that, and you'll get a drop down menu, with a sub-menu for Bookmarks.  From that sub-menu there's an Import Bookmarks and Settings option.  When you choose that, you'll get a pop-up that lets you choose Firefox, and the things you want to import from it.

There are a couple of things you can try in Firefox directly, to see if it is something in your profile.  First you could try creating a new blank profile.  Go to this support page and follow the instructions.  Alternately, you could Reset Firefox by following the instructions on this support page.

Good luck.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 16, 2012)

Uninstall and reinstall Firefox. Start with completely clean install and that may solve the problem. You should be able to save your favorites file and reimport later.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 16, 2012)

If you can click on the little menu under the Firefox logo in the top left of the screen then you can restore Firefox to it's defaults by going to Help then Troubleshooting Information.  When there, there should be a prominent button labelled Reset Firefox.

Try that and see if it helps.


----------



## granfire (Dec 16, 2012)

I am not sure if I was able to copy my bookmarks, so I did not reset anything, but I found where to remove that damned Yahoo toolbar! 

Low and behold, things seem to work.

I think the scan was overdue though, so while it was a pain (and threw a wrench in the works as I had planned of using the early morning quiet time to play my games....oh well)

Things seem to work now

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 16, 2012)

Ah good :tup:.  I was just going to link Mozilla's help page for the reset process:

http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/reset-preferences-fix-problems

But it sounds like you are sorted.


----------



## granfire (Dec 16, 2012)

I just wish they would make it easier to export the bookmarks. One should not have to dig through the bowels of a program to find such things.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 16, 2012)

See this:http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/profiles-where-firefox-stores-user-data


----------

